# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Joe Biden is a national security disaster for the US

## Madison

That ELECTION was a MAJOR FRAUD

----------

East of the Beast (01-07-2021),Freewill (01-07-2021),JustPassinThru (01-07-2021),nonsqtr (01-06-2021),OldSchool (01-07-2021),OneDumbBlonde (01-07-2021),teeceetx (01-07-2021),WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

Yes he is.

----------

Madison (01-06-2021),teeceetx (01-07-2021),WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Covid and Antifa / BLM riots weren't bad enough...... will take Biden to completely ruin US

----------

Madison (01-07-2021),WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

All this makes me very sad and mad at the same time.
I wonder what's next

Is Trump Jr will keep going..

----------

WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Sad thing is, he will never be impeached, the Lawless DemonRats have the house and senate, he will only serve 1 term, he will bash President Trump the whole time, going to be a rough 4 years :Angry20:

----------

Madison (01-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Sad thing is, he will never be impeached, the Lawless DemonRats have the house and senate, he will only serve 1 term, he will bash President Trump the whole time, going to be a rough 4 years


This is very horrible.

This is impossible that they REALLY won in a fair way IMPOSSIBLE  :Angry20: 

I'm very sorry for DJT he was doing such a great job  :Sad20: 
I'm sure he's very sad about what happened too 
I listened at one speech and there was emotion in his voice

What will be next in the future ..

----------

WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

This is a takeover of the government.

The reason they're springing it, now, is BECAUSE Trump was doing well.  They figured they'd planned and set things up long enough - now was the time.  Some of the major tools, the Klintoons and the whole cast of idiots from Impeachment, were looking at prison sentences.

Not no more.  It's all over.  Now they'll prosecute TRUMP to make it clear - they are not to be trifled with, not between now and when their Chinese masters grab and execute them.  Which will happen; it always happens with bought traitors.

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (01-07-2021),Madison (01-07-2021),WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## Jen

Security is gone.  Sold to China.

But remember............  back in the Clinton administration, Bill Richardson left the back door to our secrets open so that the Chinese could come in.  So it's nothing new that Democrats have no sense of having any sort of security.

----------

Madison (01-07-2021),WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

Maybe they will let *Ghislaine Maxwell* run free  :Angry20:  can we guess

----------

WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## Jen

> This is a takeover of the government.
> 
> The reason they're springing it, now, is BECAUSE Trump was doing well.  They figured they'd planned and set things up long enough - now was the time.  Some of the major tools, the Klintoons and the whole cast of idiots from Impeachment, were looking at prison sentences.
> 
> Not no more.  It's all over.  Now they'll prosecute TRUMP to make it clear - they are not to be trifled with, not between now and when their Chinese masters grab and execute them.  Which will happen; it always happens with bought traitors.


I've been posting for a while that if Trump doesn't manage to pull this out of the weeds he's a dead man.  He will either be prosecuted or assassinated... or he will suicide like so many Leftist enemies have done (by being shot in the back).  

That, I think, is why so many Republicans have suddenly defected.  Some were RINO's. Others are just trying to save their skin.

----------

Freewill (01-07-2021),teeceetx (01-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

And about the Mexican border .. the Wall

----------


## nonsqtr

> Security is gone.  Sold to China.
> 
> But remember............  back in the Clinton administration, Bill Richardson left the back door to our secrets open so that the Chinese could come in.  So it's nothing new that Democrats have no sense of having any sort of security.


Lefties are horrible at implementation, period.

----------

Jen (01-07-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I've been posting for a while that if Trump doesn't manage to pull this out of the weeds he's a dead man.  He will either be prosecuted or assassinated... or he will suicide like so many Leftist enemies have done (by being shot in the back).  
> 
> That, I think, is why so many Republicans have suddenly defected.  Some were RINO's. Others are just trying to save their skin.


Well, y'know, that's fucking inexcusable.

I don't pay these people to be cowards.

----------


## Jen

> Well, y'know, that's fucking inexcusable.
> 
> I don't pay these people to be cowards.


Well........yes..........we do.........and there were a lot of cowards crawling around on the floor today.  I am disgusted.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That, I think, is why so many Republicans have suddenly defected.  Some were RINO's. Others are just trying to save their skin.



They are WEAK.  They aren't leaders; they're in it for the graft; for the adulation; the invitation on the Sunday cable shows that nobody watches.

They have JUST SEEN a wholesale fraudulent takeover of the various states' election processes...and they don't care.  They're terrified to move.  What the HELL do they expect will happen next?

A leader would be taking action.  An intelligent person would at least be asking questions.  A gaggle of spoiled Elites, just wants this done with...move on to the next thing they can make noise about, and preen for the cameras.

I don't think I've been this perturbed since September 11 - which I had the bad luck to see on television.  I was at my mother's place, and I was on the computer, a board a little like this one, while she watched the CNN feed.

I was absolutely flabbergasted, and I was not the only one.  Here, again, but many times worse.

----------

Quark (01-07-2021),WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## Jen

> They are WEAK.  They aren't leaders; they're in it for the graft; for the adulation; the invitation on the Sunday cable shows that nobody watches.
> 
> They have JUST SEEN a wholesale fraudulent takeover of the various states' election processes...and they don't care.  They're terrified to move.  What the HELL do they expect will happen next?
> 
> A leader would be taking action.  An intelligent person would at least be asking questions.  A gaggle of spoiled Elites, just wants this done with...move on to the next thing they can make noise about, and preen for the cameras.
> 
> I don't think I've been this perturbed since September 11 - which I had the bad luck to see on television.  I was at my mother's place, and I was on the computer, a board a little like this one, while she watched the CNN feed.
> 
> I was absolutely flabbergasted, and I was not the only one.  Here, again, but many times worse.


You know......you're right.  I don't think I've been this perturbed since 9-11 either.  Today was the take down of our country. I dread to see what is coming tomorrow.

----------

Quark (01-07-2021),teeceetx (01-07-2021),WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> You know......you're right.  I don't think I've been this perturbed since 9-11 either.  Today was the take down of our country. I dread to see what is coming tomorrow.


We may start seeing increasing violence now.

The cops just shot an unarmed veteran.

Who, by all accounts, wasn't violent and didn't damage anything.

Her only crime was protesting peacefully. She climbed through a window - big fuckin' deal. Trespassing at most - which is more than any of those BLM assholes in Missouri got.

A lot of people are going to be mighty pissed about this.

They're going to consider that the government has crossed a line, and it's time to act.

Now they might actually start getting the right wing terrorism they've been fantasizing about.

----------

Quark (01-07-2021),WarriorRob (01-07-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> We may start seeing increasing violence now.
> 
> The cops just shot an unarmed veteran.
> 
> Who, by all accounts, wasn't violent and didn't damage anything.
> 
> Her only crime was protesting peacefully. She climbed through a window - big fuckin' deal. Trespassing at most - which is more than any of those BLM assholes in Missouri got.
> 
> A lot of people are going to be mighty pissed about this.
> ...


I see Left wing nut jobs doing some random bombings, some random mass shootings, they will blame Trump supporters, see a bloody year ahead or a dark winter Biden was raving about, this will be the excuse for congress to pas laws to confiscate guns, hope I'm wrong doesn't look good.

----------

Quark (01-07-2021)

----------


## Jen

> We may start seeing increasing violence now.
> 
> The cops just shot an unarmed veteran.
> 
> Who, by all accounts, wasn't violent and didn't damage anything.
> 
> Her only crime was protesting peacefully. She climbed through a window - big fuckin' deal. Trespassing at most - which is more than any of those BLM assholes in Missouri got.
> 
> A lot of people are going to be mighty pissed about this.
> ...


Unfortunately that is not how the media will report it.  We know............but the divide continues because the others out there will hear an entirely different take on it.

----------


## Northern Rivers

@Quark is right. Demokrat Amerika has arrived.

----------

Quark (01-07-2021),teeceetx (01-07-2021)

----------


## Bastion

> We may start seeing increasing violence now.
> 
> The cops just shot an unarmed veteran.
> 
> Who, by all accounts, wasn't violent and didn't damage anything.
> 
> Her only crime was protesting peacefully. She climbed through a window - big fuckin' deal. Trespassing at most - which is more than any of those BLM assholes in Missouri got.
> 
> A lot of people are going to be mighty pissed about this.
> ...


You may be right.  While Left wing terrorism usually entails petty, mob like tactics such as rioting and looting; right wing terrorism when it happens... Usually involves small groups, or lone wolves, who go for very big targets. McVeigh comes to mind.

----------

Quark (01-07-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

I would submit that Joe's already compromised us in ways that we can't know yet....The election scam was one of them we can bet he was in on....That's the only thing that can explain his bizarre behavior prior to the election.

----------

Freewill (01-07-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

#BidenNotMyPresident

----------

Madison (01-07-2021)

----------


## Neo

Shouldn’t this Thread be in the “World Affairs” Forum?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> And about the Mexican border .. the Wall


This is my biggest concern. 
The influx from shithole lands will permanently give dems the votes they want. 

On the world front.... Taiwan and Israel will need to maintain their readiness.  I think Israel uses a "mutual assured destruction" policy. But it seems that Taiwan only has a poison pill option. 

The Progs will not help those countries . And speaking of Taiwan.... the south China sea is now certainly going to be Chinese waters.

----------

Madison (01-07-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I would submit that Joe's already compromised us in ways that we can't know yet....The election scam was one of them we can bet he was in on....That's the only thing that can explain his bizarre behavior prior to the election.


I don't know about that. He's Iost his cognitive abilities long before the campaign.  They could have told him anything.... "the country knows and loves you Joe!"

These scumsuckers have people working for them or on their behalf that do the dirty work. A wink and a nod is the only real involvement of the higher-ups. Clinton may have been a little different but that's because she was in so deep from even Bill's governor days. She didn't trust that her minions had the requisite amount of evil and deception that she prided herself in having.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I see Left wing nut jobs doing some random bombings, some random mass shootings, they will blame Trump supporters, see a bloody year ahead or a dark winter Biden was raving about, this will be the excuse for congress to pas laws to confiscate guns, hope I'm wrong doesn't look good.



OFC. This is precisely how Hitler rose to power.   His Brownshirts committed bombings and shootings and blamed it on Communists. Its standard tactics.  What you need to watch for is that other favorite, the false flag attack - like Hitler used to claim Poland attacked first in 1939, when in fact the attack was staged by germans in polish uniforms.

When you tie this is with the massive cover up about aliens and alien tech, i woudnt be suprised if the false flag came in the form of a fake Alien Attack, using UFOS owned by the Shadow Government - why else do you think they deny the existence of aliens and keep places like Groom Lake secret? Its just keeping your powder dry before the attack. And an alien attack gives them the excuse to suspend democracy, exactly as Hitler used the 1933 German Enabling Act to dothe same - and in 2005, all Eu member states passed laws based on the German Act, which allowed them to do same thing - and you dont pass laws unless you intend to use them. In the UK its called the Civil Contingencies Act 2005. Watch Biden  pass a similar law.

If you think this is too fantastic, consider, how many of you would have guessed 30 years ago about the events of the last year?

----------

Quark (01-07-2021)

----------


## Freewill

Was what we say on Jan 6th the storming of the Bastille or the night of the broken glass?

----------

Quark (01-07-2021)

----------


## Freewill

I would like to point out, getting 3 SCOTUS nominations passed certainly paid off for Trump.

----------

Quark (01-07-2021)

----------


## Mainecoons

> I would like to point out, getting 3 SCOTUS nominations passed certainly paid off for Trump.


It did?

----------

Quark (01-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

> This is my biggest concern. 
> The influx from shithole lands will permanently give dems the votes they want. 
> 
> On the world front.... Taiwan and Israel will need to maintain their readiness.  I think Israel uses a "mutual assured destruction" policy. But it seems that Taiwan only has a poison pill option. 
> 
> The Progs will not help those countries . And speaking of Taiwan.... the south China sea is now certainly going to be Chinese waters.


South American, Chinese mix, Africans & Islamic middle.easterners savages
MS.13 etc...

----------


## Madison

I think and predict more Militias big groups will be formed with strong men, very well trained ones *and probably will train new young candidates for the job too that are AMERICA believers very soon in the year 2021 +
I will support them !


https://www.adl.org/resources/backgr...-movement-2020
Dems want that I guess it might happen

----------


## TLSG

> I think and predict more Militias big groups will be formed with strong men, very well trained ones *and probably will train new young candidates for the job too that are AMERICA believers very soon in the year 2021 +


I hope so, because that's what needs to happen. Attacking the Federal government outright (like what happened yesterday) is not going to work. We need to chip away at it, little by little, starting at the local level, then by county, then by state. Basically, every little town and county needs to run and act like an independent territory with no Federal overhead. Forming well-organized local militias and neighborhood watches would go a long way. So would secession.

----------


## Quark

> @Quark is right. Demokrat Amerika has arrived.


 Two things I know for certain well three things for certain, now make it five things for certain. 

1. American is dead.

2. The Republican Party is dead.

3. "God" doesn't exist.

4. Corruption, fraud, and graft is now legal for politicians.

5. "Atlas Shrugged" dystopia is now real.

----------


## Quark

> You may be right.  While Left wing terrorism usually entails petty, mob like tactics such as rioting and looting; right wing terrorism when it happens... Usually involves small groups, or lone wolves, who go for very big targets. McVeigh comes to mind.


I think you are right. Look for serious hacking, attacks, on power grids, on railroads, planes, airports, government buildings, politicians, etc. When people have nothing to lose not even their lives that's when they become dangerous. Right now probably most Deplorables still think voting matters but when it becomes apparent that voting is about as useful as tits on a tree the voting stops and terrorism starts.

It's become quite clear that when the break up happens it won't be just the nation that breaks up but the states as well. It's best for young people to find their residence now while there is still time because moving during and after the break up will be most difficult although not impossible. The Mises Institute has said that the more the Communist/Globalists push for one world government and state the more the world will break up into smaller states. The break up of the Soviet Union has already lead to more small sovereign states. Europe is on the verge of breaking up and the countries of Europe are also experiencing further break ups into smaller countries yet. Small is good and more competitive also smaller countries are easier for the population to control. 

While the times are quite depressing right now the future looks bright as the former USA and the states start breaking up into many small sovereign nation states and of course the population unfortunately will also be decrease due to war, famine, and disease. But a smaller population and nation states means more competition which is good for everyone in the long haul.

----------

TLSG (01-07-2021)

----------


## Quark

> OFC. This is precisely how Hitler rose to power.   His Brownshirts committed bombings and shootings and blamed it on Communists. Its standard tactics.  What you need to watch for is that other favorite, the false flag attack - like Hitler used to claim Poland attacked first in 1939, when in fact the attack was staged by germans in polish uniforms.
> 
> When you tie this is with the massive cover up about aliens and alien tech, i woudnt be suprised if the false flag came in the form of a fake Alien Attack, using UFOS owned by the Shadow Government - why else do you think they deny the existence of aliens and keep places like Groom Lake secret? Its just keeping your powder dry before the attack. And an alien attack gives them the excuse to suspend democracy, exactly as Hitler used the 1933 German Enabling Act to dothe same - and in 2005, all Eu member states passed laws based on the German Act, which allowed them to do same thing - and you dont pass laws unless you intend to use them. In the UK its called the Civil Contingencies Act 2005. Watch Biden  pass a similar law.
> 
> If you think this is too fantastic, consider, how many of you would have guessed 30 years ago about the events of the last year?


Right but I "guessed" 40+ years ago this would happen. About the only thing I really got wrong was I would be dead before it happened and here I am.

----------


## Quark

> Was what we say on Jan 6th the storming of the Bastille or the night of the broken glass?


It appears to be the "Night of the Broken Glass."

----------


## Quark

> I would like to point out, getting 3 SCOTUS nominations passed certainly paid off for Trump.


Sarcastically it sure did.

----------


## Quark

> It did?


He's being sarcastic.

----------

Mainecoons (01-08-2021)

----------


## TLSG

> I think you are right. Look for serious hacking, attacks, on power grids, on railroads, planes, airports, government buildings, politicians, etc. When people have nothing to lose not even their lives that's when they become dangerous. Right now probably most Deplorables still think voting matters but when it becomes apparent that voting is about as useful as tits on a tree the voting stops and terrorism starts.
> 
> It's become quite clear that when the break up happens it won't be just the nation that breaks up but the states as well. It's best for young people to find their residence now while there is still time because moving during and after the break up will be most difficult although not impossible. The Mises Institute has said that the more the Communist/Globalists push for one world government and state the more the world will break up into smaller states. The break up of the Soviet Union has already lead to more small sovereign states. Europe is on the verge of breaking up and the countries of Europe are also experiencing further break ups into smaller countries yet. Small is good and more competitive also smaller countries are easier for the population to control. 
> 
> While the times are quite depressing right now the future looks bright as the former USA and the states start breaking up into many small sovereign nation states and of course the population unfortunately will also be decrease due to war, famine, and disease. But a smaller population and nation states means more competition which is good for everyone in the long haul.


Have you read _The Turner Diaries_? If not, then you should, because that's exactly what is depicted in it. The resistance group (the "Organization") initially attacked government buildings and media offices (the "System"), but it didn't do them much good because regular people's lives remained unaffected. Then they switched tactics and focused on attacking energy plants, food storage facilities and general infrastructure. They figured that if they could make life very unpleasant for regular people, then they will get pissed off enough to join up with them. And it ended up working. Of course, millions of people died in the process, but they ultimately came out stronger in the long term. This may be our only option for the foreseeable future.

As for breaking up the country into smaller, more independent territories, I am all for it. After the way the Democrats destroyed our democracy and cheated to get their guy in, it makes no sense to keep believing that America is still the greatest country on Earth. I'd rather see right-wing conservatism thrive than hold onto a dying nation and ideology that's been subverted by degenerate Marxists. Americans, by and large, are just too stupid to maintain a healthy democracy under these absurd, unfair conditions. They need to be coaxed out of their complacency by sabotaging their comforts and luxuries.

----------

Quark (01-08-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> That ELECTION was a MAJOR FRAUD



Biden is just a figurehead.   At this point he is mentally non-functional due to age related cognitive decline.  He is almost a walking vegetable.   I'm not sure how they are going to handle his "inauguration".

Biden is a puppet.  He will rubber stamp whatever is put in front of him.   The real powers will be the ones putting stuff in front of him.

The USA is basically over.

----------

TLSG (01-07-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> It did?


Sarcasm.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I hope so, because that's what needs to happen. Attacking the Federal government outright (like what happened yesterday) is not going to work. We need to chip away at it, little by little, starting at the local level, then by county, then by state. Basically, every little town and county needs to run and act like an independent territory with no Federal overhead. Forming well-organized local militias and neighborhood watches would go a long way. So would secession.



Yes, this is precisely what the Marxists have done, the "March Through the Institutions".

----------


## Quark

> Have you read _The Turner Diaries_? If not, then you should, because that's exactly what is depicted in it. The resistance group (the "Organization") initially attacked government buildings and media offices (the "System"), but it didn't do them much good because regular people's lives remained unaffected. Then they switched tactics and focused on attacking energy plants, food storage facilities and general infrastructure. They figured that if they could make life very unpleasant for regular people, then they will get pissed off enough to join up with them. And it ended up working. Of course, millions of people died in the process, but they ultimately came out stronger in the long term. This may be our only option for the foreseeable future.
> 
> As for breaking up the country into smaller, more independent territories, I am all for it. After the way the Democrats destroyed our democracy and cheated to get their guy in, it makes no sense to keep believing that America is still the greatest country on Earth. I'd rather see right-wing conservatism thrive than hold onto a dying nation and ideology that's been subverted by degenerate Marxists. Americans, by and large, are just too stupid to maintain a healthy democracy under these absurd, unfair conditions. They need to be coaxed out of their complacency by sabotaging their comforts and luxuries.


 @TLSG no I have not read "The Turner Diaries" but I'm very familiar with the book. It's impossible for any group of people to take on a modern military/police and come out on top. Irregular resistance organizations have always had to resort to terror tactics to bring about change. Being a armchair military historian I've known that for some time. The Communist think they have won the war but on less I miss my guess they have only won a temporary battle.

Federalism is a strong national government which the Anti-federalist ( the former Confederates under the Article of Confederation) realize and hence attempted to limit the federal governments powers with a Bill of Rights. That worked for as long as it did because for the most part the military power was balanced between the national state, the States, and the civilians. All three sides had basically the same weapons and no one really had much of an advantage over the other. That all changed with the beginning of WWI and modern weapons.

I realized a long time ago that no politician running for federal office was going to shrink or reduce federal power as all politicians running for federal office were Federalists no matter what the party designation was. I realized that only small nation states could have real freedom and power NOT Brobdingnagian nation states. When I was a kid living in a small New England town I learned first hand that small is good by attending town hall voting meetings where the voters had a direct hand in questioning the town officials and voting right than and there ordinances and on officials. Those meetings could and did get very heated and the officials could not duck serious questions.

Small is beautiful.

----------


## UKSmartypants

We are the most spied upon, pried into, scrutinised, surveyed, secretly  observed beings in the nation's history, and it's happening because  knowledge is power.

----------

Big Wheeler (01-09-2021)

----------


## Moonie

.
Isn't it nice the the President of the United States has no power over the national needs? Or perversion of them?

A mere Baldric in the Blackadderianistic sense of the word.
.

----------

TheOneOnly2 (01-12-2021)

----------

